# High School Student Remodel!



## dhenke92 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello guys and gals, i'm new too the forum. My names Dylan and i'm a 17 year old junior in high school. I love pretty much all kinds of construction and have a good nac for it. I built my dad a nice 12x16 shed all by myself with no other hand touching it during construction! Now I am on to a little bit bigger project, even though its a smaller bathroom. I've taken some shop classes at school and learned through uncles. I only have a few before pictures and there all cell phone pictures, i'm gonna try and get a better camera. So far Im in the process of completely gutting the whole bathroom. Heres some pictures:


















































I added a good foot or so in height by removing the ceiling tiles. With such an old house like this it feels so small, well mostly because it is small, but adding height looked so much better in here


----------



## dhenke92 (Jan 11, 2010)

Now a lot of the plumbing leaked so the floor boards started to rot. Picked up some plywood today. Gonna put the plywood in and install some newer plumbing fixtures, with a shut-off valve on the toilet this time, and a better connector hose.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

It's great to see someone your age eager to get your hands dirty. I've liked construction since I was a kid also. Just make sure you ask lots of questions, there are lots of little details in bathrooms that need to be done correctly and if one is forgotten it can lead to major problems. This is a great forum to ask questions and I've learned a lot from asking questions on here.


----------



## dhenke92 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks and I will do on asking questions. I have a little experience with construction and plumbing and everything, I took some shop classes at school and everything too. I love getting my hands dirty with construction and vehicles.


----------



## dhenke92 (Jan 11, 2010)

Heres a couple more of how far I am so far:









.
.








.
.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

What are the plans for the bathroom?

Where abouts in wisconsin are you from?


----------



## skipjack (Aug 15, 2008)

That tub looks to be in pretty good shape. Those old clawfoots can fetch some decent coin if you're not planning on using it.


----------



## dhenke92 (Jan 11, 2010)

We got a free brand new 2 piece acrylic tub set and brand new ceramic tiles for the bathroom from my aunt a while ago so I will be putting them in and half way up the walls, otherwise if I dont like that look it will be sheetrock all the way up instead of just halfway up. I live about an hour south of you, around the Lomira-Theresa area off 41. The tub has some stains or a little rust maybe in spots, but if it was cleaned really good and refinished I could probably get some decent dough off of it.


----------

